# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  أحكام التيمم على المذاهب الأربعة

## محمود عبدالعزيز

التيمُّم 

* التيمم لغة: القصد ومنه قوله تعالى: "وَلَا تَيَمَّمُوا الْخَبِيثَ مِنْهُ تُنْفِقُونَ " 
وعرفه الفقهاء بعبارات منها: 
إيصال التراب إلى الوجه واليدين بدلاً عن الوضوء أو الغسل أو عضو منهما بشرائط مخصوصة.
* وأدلة مشروعيته الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة: 
أما الكتاب فقوله تعالى: "وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لَامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ"
وأما السنة منها خبر مسلم في صحيحه " جُعلت لنا الأرض كلها مسجداً وتربتها طهوراً " 
والأحاديث في ذلك كثيرة وأجمعت الأمة على جواز التيمم.
والتيمم ينوب عن الوضوء وعن الغسل من الجنابة والحيض والنفاس. فيجوز التيمُّم لكل ما يتطهَّر له من صلاة مفروضة أو نافلة أو مس مصحف أو قراءة قرآن وسجود تلاوة وشكر أوْ لُبْث في مسجد.
وهو رخصة اختصت بها هذه الأمة زادها الله شرفاً، وأجمعوا على أن التيمّم مختص بالوجه واليدين، سواء تيمم عن الحدث الأصغر أو الأكبر. 
قال الجمهور: التيمّم بدل ضروري، فيباح له الصلاة مع قيام الحدث حقيقة للضرورة كطهارة المستحاضة، لحديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه: " فإذا وجدت الماء فأمسَّه جلدك فإنه خير لك " رواه الترمذي ولو رفع الحدث لم يحتجْ إلى الماء إذا وجده، مما يدل على أن الحدث لم يرتفع لكن أُبيح له أداء الصلاة مع قيام الحدث للضرورة. 
قال الحنفية: إن التيمم بدل مطلق وليس ببدل ضروري، فالحدث يرتفع بالتيمم إلى وقت وجود الماء في حق الصلاة المؤدَّاة بدليل الحديث " التيمم وضوء المسلم ولو إلى عشر حجج ما لم يجد الماء أو يحدث " . رواه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي. فسمّي التيمم وضوءاً والوضوء مزيل للحدث. ويترتب على ذلك: أنه يجوز التيمم قبل دخول الوقت ويجوز له أن يصلي بالتيمم ما شاء من الفرائض والنوافل.
وعند الجمهور لا يجوز التيمم قبل الوقت ولا يصلي به أكثر من فرض، ويصح التيمم لفائتة تذكّرها وأراد فعلها في كل وقت لصحة فعلها في كل وقت، ويصح التيمم للصلاة في أي وقت كتحية المسجد.
اتفق أئمة المذاهب الأربعة على أن الأفضل تأخير التيمم لآخر الوقت إن رجا وجود الماء حينئذ، فإن يئس من وجوده استحب تقديمه أول الوقت. وقال الحنابلة التأخير أوْلى في كل حال. 
قال الحنفية: المتيمم يصلي ما شاء من الفرائض والنوافل. 
وقال الحنابلة: إذا تيمم لفريضة صلى الصلاة التي حضر وقتها، وصلى به فوائت إن كانت عليه، ويجمع بين الصلاتين، وله التطوّع بما شاء إلى أن يدخل وقت صلاة أخرى. 
وقال المالكية والشافعية: لا يصلي بتيمم واحد فرضان، فلا يجوز أن يصلي بتيمم واحد أكثر من فريضة، ويجمع بين نوافل وبين فريضة ونافلة. 
ولكن يجوز أن يصلي بتيمم واحد فرض صلاة، وفرض جنازة لأنها كالنفل. 
وعند الشافعية لا يجمع بين صلاة فرض ونَذْر ولا بين طواف مفروض وصلاة مفروضة، ولا بين طوافين مفروضين، ويجمع بين صلاة مفروضة وطواف غير واجب.
قال أبو حنيفة: يجوز التيمم لصلاة العيد والجنازة مع وجود الماء إذا خاف فوتها، وهي رواية عن أحمد. 
روى البيهقي وغيره عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه تيمم وصلى على جنازة وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في رجل تفجؤه جنازة، قال: يتيمم ويصلي عليها. 
وهذا الحكم محكي عن الزهري والأوزاعي والثوري. 
* أسباب التيمم:
1- فقد الماء، بأن لا يجد ماء أصلاً، أو وجد ماء لا يكفيه، أو وجد الماء وخاف من الوصول إليه، أو كان بعيداً عنه بمقدار ميل عند الحنفية، أو بقدر ميلين عند المالكية، أو احتاج إلى ثمنه أو وجده بأكثر من ثمن المثل. 
وعند الشافعية والحنابلة إذا وجد ماءً لا يكفيه وجب استعماله ثم تيمم بالباقي. 
2- فقد القدرة على استعمال الماء: كالمحبوس والمكره والمربوط بقرب الماء والخائف على نفسه من سبع أو لص، سواء في الحضر أو السفر وعند الشافعية على المقيم المتيمم لفقد الماء أن يقضي الصلاة عند وجوده للماء لندرة ذلك، ولا يقضي المسافر، ولا يقضي المتيمم لفقد الماء عند الجمهور لأنه صلى بالتيمم على الوجه المشروع.
3- المرض، فالمريض إذا خاف باستعمال الماء على نفسه، أو خاف من استعمال الماء زيادة المرض أو طوله، وقال الحنابلة: المريض الذي لا يقدر على الحركة ولا يجد ما يناوله الماء للوضوء فهو كعادم الماء، له التيمم إن خاف فوات الوقت.
4- الحاجة إلى ما معه من ماء في الحال أو في المستقبل: فإذا اعتقد أو غلب ظنه أنه يحتاج للماء احتياجاً مؤدياً إلى الهلاك أو شدة الأذى، بسبب عطش حيوان محترم، وذلك صوْناً للروح عن التَّلف. 
ومن الاحتياج: الاحتياج للماء لعجن أو طبخ له ضرورة، أو لإزالة نجاسة.
5- الخوف من تلف المال لو طلب الماء، سواء كان المال له أو لغيره، سواء كان الخوف من عدو آدمي أو غيره، أو حريق أو لص، أو خافت امرأة فاسقاً عند الماء، أو خاف المديون المفلس الحبس، فكل من هؤلاء كعادم الماء لأن في ذلك ضرراً وهو منفي شرعاً. 
6- شدَّة البرد وبرودة الماء. 
أباح الشافعية والحنابلة التيمم للبرد إلا إذا تعذّر تسخين الماء في الوقت، وخاف على منفعة عضو أو حدوث شيْن فاحش في عضو ظاهر كاليد والوجه. 
وقيّد الحنفية إباحة التيمم للبرد بما إذا خاف الموت أو التلف لبعض الأعضاء أو المرض وللجُنُب فقط، كما قيّد المالكية بحالة الخوف من الموت. 
ويقضي الصلاة عند الشافعية مَن تيمم لمرض أو لبرد، وهي رواية عند الحنابلة، ولا يقضي عند المالكية والحنفية. 
* اتفق الفقهاء على أن من تيمم لفقد الماء وصلى، ثم وجد الماء بعد خروج الوقت لا إعادة عليه. 
وعند الجمهور لا إعادة أيضاً على من تيمم وصلى ثم وجد الماء في الوقت. 
والمشهور عند الحنابلة أن المتيمم إذا وجد الماء أثناء الصلاة ينتقض تيممه فيعيد الطهارة ويستأنف الصلاة من جديد. وعند الشافعية إن رأى الماء قبل الصلاة بطل تيمُّمه، وإن رأى الماء في أثناء الصلاة وكان في الحضر بطل تيممه أيضاً .
فإن كان في السفر لم يبطل تيممه.
: إذا تيمم الجنب والتي انقطع حيضها ونفاسها ثم قدر على استعمال الماء لزمه الغسل.
" يجوز لفاقد الماء جماع زوجه في الحضر والسفر من غير كراهة. 
وعن مالك: قال لا أحب أن يصيب امرأته إلا ومعه ماء. 
* أركان التيمم: عند الحنفية ركنان فقط هما: الضربتان، والاستيعاب بالمسح للوجه ولليدين إلى المرفقين. 
وعند الجمهور:
1- النية وهي فرض باتفاق ويسميها الحنفية شرط. 
2- مسح الوجه واليدين مع الاستيعاب. 
واليدان عند الحنفية والشافعية إلى المرفقين فرض. 
وعند المالكية والحنابلة إلى الكوعين، وأما من الكوعين إلى المرفقين فسنَّة.
وكذلك المفروض عند الحنفية والشافعية ضربتان: ضربة للوجه، وضربة لليدين. 
وقال المالكية والحنابلة: الفريضة الضربة الأولى، وأما الضربة الثانية فهي سنّة. 
3- الترتيب فرض عند الشافعية، وعند الحنابلة في غير حدث أكبر. 
وقال المالكية والحنفية: الترتيب في التيمم بين العضوين
الوجه واليدين مستحب لا واجب.
4- الموالاة فرض عند الحنابلة والمالكية، بأن يوالي بين أجزاء التيمم، وأن يوالي بين التيمم وبين ما فعل له من صلاة ونحوها. 
وقال الحنفية والشافعية: موالاة التيمم سنة كالوضوء. 
5- الصعيد الطاهر: والصعيد عند المالكية كل ما صعد على الأرض من أجزائها كتراب وهو أفضل أو رمل أو حجارة لا غبار عليها، وكذلك ذهب الحنفية. 
وقال الشافعية والحنابلة: لا يجوز التيمم إلا بتراب طاهر ذي غبار يعْلق باليد، ويجوز أن يتيمم من غبار تراب على مخدّة أو ثوب أو حصير أو جدار ونحوه. 
* كيفية التيمم:
قال الحنفية والشافعية: التيمم ضربتان: ضربة للوجه، وضربة لليدين إلى المرفقين. لما رواه أبو أمامة وابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " التيمم ضربتان: ضربة للوجه، وضربة لليدين إلى المرفقين " . رواه الحاكم والدارقطني والبزار. 
قال المالكية والحنابلة: التيمم الواجب ضربة واحدة يمسح بها وجهه بباطن أصابعه، ثم كفَّيْه براحتيه، لحديث عمار رضي الله عنه: " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في التيمم: ضربة واحدة للوجه واليدين " واليد إذا أُطْلقت لا يدخل فيها الذراع بدليل حد السرقة. ولكن الأكمل عندهم خروجاً من الخلاف ضربتان يمسح بالثانية يديه إلى المرفقين. 
* شروط التيمم:
1- الصعيد الطاهر، فلا يصح التيمم بغير صعيد الأرض وهو التراب عند الشافعية والحنابلة، وكل ما كان من جنس الأرض عند الحنفية والمالكية، ولا يصح بالصعيد المتنجس. وأضاف الحنابلة أن يكون التراب مباحاً، وأن تراب المسجد لا يجوز التيمم به عندهم .
2- أن يكون التيمم بعد دخول الوقت عند الجمهور خلافاً للحنفية حيث لا يشترطون الوقت.
3- طلب الماء، لأنه لا يسمى فاقد الماء إلا إذا طلبه فلم يجده. 
عند الحنفية: على المقيم طلب الماء قبل التيمم مطلقاً، سواء ظن قربه أو لم يظن، أما المسافر فليس عليه طلب الماء إذا لم يغلب على ظنه قرب الماء لأن الغالب عدم الماء في الفُلُوَّات . 
فإن غلب على ظنه وجود الماء مُنْتَهى مدِّ البصر في الجهات الأربع طلبه. 
المالكية: إن تحقق عدم الماء فلا يلزمه طلبه، وإن علم وجود الماء أو ظنه لزمه طلبه لكل صلاة طلباً لا يشق عليه بالفعل، وهو على أقل من ميلين. 
الشافعية: إن تيقَّن المسافر أو المقيم فقد الماء حوْله، تيمم بلا طلب، وإن توهم الماء طلبه من رَحْله ورُفقته، ونظر حواليه إن كان بمستوٍٍ من الأرض، وتردّد في الجهات الأربعة قدر نظره في المستوى إن أَمِن على نفسه وماله وانقطاعه عن الرفقة بمقدار حدّ الغوْت. 
وإن تيقن الماء في محل القرب وهو ستة آلاف خطوة طلبه. 
الحنابلة: يلزم طلب الماء لوقت كل صلاة بعد دخول الوقت في رَحْلِهِ، وفي كل ما قرب منه عرفا وعادة ويسع الجهات الأربع. 
منقول للفائدة

----------


## محمود عبدالعزيز

وللموضوع بقية إن شاء الله

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

بارك الله فيك عبد العزيز يا حبذا لو بسطت بعض العبارات ككلمة الميل وهي مسافة معروفة كم هي؟ ثم لو ذكرت الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم في بعض الجزئيات المتعلقة بالتيمم كي يكون البحث له ميزة التحقيق الجيد ومشكور مرة أخرى

----------

